# Servus BAZI ... steel is real jetzt für die Kleinste



## HaegarHH (25. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich mir ein neues Stahlhardtail [A] Scottish steel ... oder ZeroPatience aufgebaut hatte, für den Größten zufällig ein Woom off 6 gefunden wurde, stand als nächstes das Problem an, wie die 4-jährige zukünftig unterwegs sein sollte. 

Vorletztes Weihnachten gab es ein Early Rider Belter 14, zuerst nur als Laufrad genutzt 






dann im Sommer wirklich fahren gelernt und gleich am ersten Abend 5km am Inn gerockt , danach kaum noch aufzuhalten.

Dieses Jahr wurde von der Größe das leider ungenutzte Early Rider 16 der 1 Jahr älteren Schwester fast komplett übersprungen . Das sah jedenfalls gleich beim ersten Probefahren zu klein aus. Mit klarer Meinung





oder nur zufällig den falschen Finger auf die Bremse gepackt 


Nach einschlägiger Lektüre und Recherche war schnell klar, für den kleinen Wirbelwind will ich lieber eine etwas modernere Geometrie habe, aktuelle Konzepte UND leichter, als z. B. die vorhanden Orbea MX der beiden Jungs. VPace hätte es werden soll, von wegen 29er Idee umgesetzt für kleinere Menschen und Corona machte einen Strich durch die Rechnung. 





Irgendwann bin ich bei Frustsuchen und vergeblicher Jagd nach verfügbaren Rädern über eine Zeichnung eines hellblauen Rades gestolpert 



			https://www.instagram.com/p/B9n-90VowKY/
		



Mona & Co .... nie gehört  BAZI ...klingt lustig. Die ersten Suchen hier ergaben den einen oder anderen Treffer, vor allem drüben im Rudel und der Hinweis auf @gigo hier aus dem Forum.





Stahl und dann noch leicht??? Cool  Irgendwann Ostersamstag angeschrieben, weil ich nicht glauben konnte, dass auf der Web-Seite nix stand von wegen "_rufen sie 2023 wieder an!_" oder "_tja, der letzte Batch war in 18 Minuten verkauft, wir liefern im Oktober, aber nur in senfgelb_"





Und nach einigem Austausch zum Thema Kinder, Bulli, Stahl-Hardtails, ... wurde dann tatsächlich wagemutig bestellt  





Ein wenig später als erhofft, die junge Fahrerin kaum noch zu beruhigen, traf es dann doch ein. Paket groß, Freude viel größer 

Auspacken, Vorderrad rein, Sitzprobe ... hui, Schuhe anziehen, aber gerade so eben so ...





Nach lieber Nachricht sollten wir die Pins aus den Pedalen schrauben, ok, guter Hinweis. Aber mal ehrlich, SO viel Valium hätten wir nicht im Haus gehabt, um das noch durch zu halten  also kurzer Hand die Pedalen vom ER16 entliehen. Dabei konnten wir dann gleich feststellen, dass gefühlte und reale Größe doch näher beiander sind, als gedacht. Der Sattel vom ER16 stand 100% genau so hoch, wie der auf Minimum runtergestellte Sattel des BAZI - passt und das bei 20" Rahmen mit 18" Rädern 





Kurzer Check der Bremsen, alles prima. Auch wenn es hier hausintern noch vor der Bestellung eine kleinere Diskussion gab, weil ich hätte gerne gleich auf Hope X2 umgestellt, das Magura Zeug wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr im Haus haben. Ach ja, *Purple *hätte ich schon geil gefunden  Kompromiss, wenn es Probleme gibt, darf ich umrüsten, statt Servicekit etc. zu kaufen.





Feinste ESI-Grips wissen zu gefallen, 



genau wie auch die restliche Ausstattung. 


Doch dann ging es endlich los 




Beim ersten Aufsteigen noch ein wenig ängstlich sollte ich festhalten, dann 1-2 kurzes Schlackern und das war es dann. Herzlich willkommen im Rech von *longer, lower, slacker  *Sämtliche Eingriffe wurden sich verbeten und Runde um Runde gedreht, stlw. sehr langsam aber immer noch sehr ruhig und ohne Schlenker fahrend, stlw. sehr stürmisch mal die Bremsen antesten. 





Mit diesem doch recht breiten Lenker sieht das einfach nach 100% MTB aus und nicht mehr nach Kinderrad. 


Abschliessend noch ein paar Details des wirklich schönen Rades



















Ich möchte dieses Posting und diesen Thread gerne als allgemeinen Thread zu *Mona & CO BAZI *starten und nicht als "mein" Tagebuch verstanden wissen, so wie es auch schon zu vielen anderen Rädern / Herstellern entsprechende Threads gibt. 

@gigo nochmals vielen Dank für das feine BIKE, auch wenn sich das im Video etwas anders angehört hat


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Mai 2021)

Bin geflasht! Tolles Rad! Kannte ich bis eben auch gar nicht.
Richtig stark, dass dieses Jahr doch noch einige liefern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (26. Mai 2021)

Cooles Rad und tolle Komponenten, allerdings hätte man bei der Schaltung nicht ganz so sparen müssen. Ich verstehe, dass man nen kurzen Rennrad Käfig verbauen will, aber Sora 😭, gibt 105/ultegra nicht mehr 9-fach, aber ich finde die Performance der Sora nicht optimal für ein 1000€++ Rad.


----------



## HaegarHH (26. Mai 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> allerdings hätte man bei der Schaltung nicht ganz so sparen müssen. Ich verstehe, dass man nen kurzen Rennrad Käfig verbauen will, aber Sora 😭, gibt 105/ultegra nicht mehr 9-fach, aber ich finde die Performance der Sora nicht optimal für ein 1000€++ Rad.


ok, dazu kann ich ehrlicher Weise NIX sagen 

Mir hat die Option gefallen, zuerst 18" Räder zu nutzten und später auf 20" zu wechseln und auch, sowohl eine SSP-Konfiguration zu haben, als auch Schaltung. Und da hat mir Johannes halt gesagt, dass wenn ich die Spacer rausnehmen würde ich relativ frei Schaltung nach meinem Wunsch verbauen könnte. 

Aktuell würde ich davon ausgehen, dass wir dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit nur Eingang fahren werden und dann ggf. im nächsten Jahr schauen, oder irgendwann gleich von 18" SSP auf 20" mit Schaltung wechseln.


----------



## Rommos (26. Mai 2021)

Wunderbar - alles richtig gemacht   mal sehen ob ich mal als Opa solche Projekte umsetzen darf 

Viel Freude auf den stählernen Runden


----------



## gigo (26. Mai 2021)

@HaegarHH 
Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht, da steigt mir ja fast die Schamesröte ins Gesicht... 🤗

Die Idee, diesen Post als allgemeinen Thread zu unserem BAZI zu starten, finde ich super - gerne kann ich hier bei Fragen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

@Ivenl 
Tatsächlich ist das Thema leichte Schaltung bei einem 18 oder 20 Zoll Bike kein ganz einfaches Thema. Wir haben lange nach der in unseren Augen geeignetsten Schaltung gesucht. Wichtig waren uns dabei folgende Aspekte:

kurzes Schaltwerk
lieber wenige und dafür sinnvoll abgestufte Gänge anstelle von 11- oder 12-fach Schaltung, die die Kids wahrscheinlich überfordern würde
geringes Gewicht
vernünftiges Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis
Nach Berücksichtigung aller oben beschriebenen Punkte haben wir in der Schaltgruppe Sora das beste Gesamtpaket gefunden. Von Sparen kann übrigens nicht die Rede sein - die Schaltung ist sehr wertig verarbeitet, die Schaltvorgänge sind knackig und definiert. 

Für konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge haben wir grundsätzlich aber immer ein offenes Ohr 👍


----------



## Colt__Seavers (27. Mai 2021)

gigo schrieb:


> @HaegarHH
> Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht, da steigt mir ja fast die Schamesröte ins Gesicht... 🤗
> 
> Die Idee, diesen Post als allgemeinen Thread zu unserem BAZI zu starten, finde ich super - gerne kann ich hier bei Fragen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.
> ...


Immer stark wenn der Chef höchstpersönlich sich hier einbringt! Danke schon mal!


----------



## Binem (27. Mai 2021)

gigo schrieb:


> @HaegarHH
> Vielen Dank für deinen tollen Bericht, da steigt mir ja fast die Schamesröte ins Gesicht... 🤗
> 
> Die Idee, diesen Post als allgemeinen Thread zu unserem BAZI zu starten, finde ich super - gerne kann ich hier bei Fragen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.
> ...


Das ganze wünsche ich mir jetzt noch für meine Jungs mit einer Körpergröße von 150cm  🙈


----------



## gigo (27. Mai 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Das ganze wünsche ich mir jetzt noch für meine Jungs mit einer Körpergröße von 150cm  🙈


Ist schon in der Mache ;-)


----------



## Krabbenkoenig (27. Mai 2021)

gigo schrieb:


> @Ivenl
> Tatsächlich ist das Thema leichte Schaltung bei einem 18 oder 20 Zoll Bike kein ganz einfaches Thema. Wir haben lange nach der in unseren Augen geeignetsten Schaltung gesucht. Wichtig waren uns dabei folgende Aspekte:
> 
> kurzes Schaltwerk
> ...



Habt ihr euch mal die Shimano Zee angesehen?
Die habe ich beim 20" Canyon meiner Tochter verbaut und finde sie eigentlich recht gut gemacht und wirkt recht unverwüstlich (wahrscheinlich auch dem Einsatzzweck geschuldet) und das wichtigste: sie scheint für Kinder von den betätigungskräften echt gut zu passen.


----------



## Ivenl (27. Mai 2021)

Ich habe bisher immer 11-fach drin, hätte aber auch an die Downhill Schaltwerke gedacht, wahrscheinlich habe ich aber als Rennrad Fahrer auch zu viele Vorurteile gegen Sora.
Mehr fällt mir zur Verbesserung auch nicht ein, ich baue zwar persönlich deutlich mehr Carbon ein, aber für nen professionellen Vertrieb finde ich eure Zusammenstellung Preis/ leistungs technisch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (27. Mai 2021)

Tolles Bike  und schön umgesetzt. Leider sind meine Lütten mit 135 schon zu groß für sowas...


----------



## Vogward (7. Juni 2021)

Hi @gigo ,

Kannst du zur aktuellen Lieferzeit etwas sagen, wenn ich diese Woche bestelle?
Bevor ich meinem Großen jeden Tag erklären muss wie lange ungefähr einige Monate ist, frage ich lieber hier nach 🙂

Danke und Gruß,

Christian


----------



## HaegarHH (12. Juni 2021)

Leider habe ich gerade viel zu viel um die Ohren, da versuche ich mehr mit Ihr und dem Bazi unterwegs zu sein, als auch noch Pflege der Threads hier im Forum zu betreiben 

Vorletztes Wochenende ging es zu dem nächstgelegenen hiesigen Trailgelände und für norddeutsche Tiefebene ist das schon fein  und zumindest SO, dass ich die beiden Jungs (10 / 7) alleine loslassen kann um mich um den Nachwuchs zu kümmern.




Auch wenn ich doch das eine oder andere Mal das Rad hochtragen musste und sie auf dem "echten" Trail die Hand an der Seite brauchte, war es das erste Mal echtes MTB für sie  und die Waldwege ist sie zum Schluss selber gefahren und man merkte es danach, wie viel entspannter sie hier auf schlechteren Wege unterwegs ist.

Have a break auf dem Weg zum Kindergarten



btw. auf die Idee von Instagram mit dem Fullface zum Kindergarten sind wir noch nicht gekommen 

Und nach den div. Fahrten etc. war dann heute der große Tag ...



die allererste echte Tour, also wirklich wir beide auf dem Rad und zusammen gefahren. Das hat sie super gemacht und das Bazi hat sich super gemacht 

Da lasse ich doch gerne mein schöne Shandcycles Shug als Radständer hernehmen 




btw. Shug, das ist ja ein feiner englischer schottischer Stahlrahmen in sehr moderner Geometrie, longer, lower, slacker Geometrie und immer wenn die beiden direkt vor einander stehen, fällt doch die deutlich Ähnlichkeit in der Geometrie auf 




Mittlerweile schafft sie es damit auch sehr gut, einfach mal rollen zu lassen und nicht zu treten, mit den Rädern davor war es ihr zu unsicher. Na ja, zu dem Quantensprung bei Bremsen etc. brauche ich wohl gar nix sagen.


----------



## gigo (17. Juni 2021)

Vogward schrieb:


> Hi @gigo ,
> 
> Kannst du zur aktuellen Lieferzeit etwas sagen, wenn ich diese Woche bestelle?
> Bevor ich meinem Großen jeden Tag erklären muss wie lange ungefähr einige Monate ist, frage ich lieber hier nach 🙂
> ...


Hallo Christian,
Singlespeed-Aufbauten gehen aktuell (noch), bei Schaltung kann ich derzeit keine verlässliche Aussage machen, da wir keine Kassetten mehr auf Lager haben und der Liefertermin noch ungewiss ist. Harte Zeiten!


----------



## Bacara (18. Juli 2021)

Damit hier auch eine andere Farbe zu sehen ist mal das Bazi meiner Tochter.
Nachdem das eigentlich geplante Rad aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten frühestens im Herbst kommen würde musste ich mich erneut umschauen. Nach ein paar sehr freundlichen Mails und Telefonaten mit @gigo konnte ich gestern ein 20" Bazi ohne Antrieb von ihm abholen.
Das Rad wurde dann gleich am Abend fertig gestellt.








Nach 10m Eingewöhnung heute war die Pilotin völlig sicher auf ihrem neuen Rad und auch das Thema Schaltung hat sofort erstaunlich gut funktioniert. Den Tag hat sie quasi auf dem Rad verbracht. Und auch wenn die erste richtige Geländeausfahrt noch ansteht, lässt sich schon sagen, das die Geometrie ihr wirklich viel Sicherheit vermittelt. Nach 20 Minuten auf dem Rad hieß es: "Papa, jetzt will ich üben Stufen runter zu fahren!"


----------



## eBike-Power (18. Juli 2021)

Kurze Frage: kann mir jemand die minamle Sattelhöhe mit 18" vom Boden aus nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (19. Juli 2021)

@eBike-Power Beim 20" Rad hab ich 52cm gemessen. Der Unterschied zwischen 18" und 20" sind 5cm im Durchmesser, d.h. bei 18" sollte die minimale Sattelhöhe bei 49-50cm liegen


----------



## Bacara (27. Juli 2021)

Na der ersten Mountainbikerunde am Wochenende bin ich wirklich völlig begeistert von dem Rad. Meine Tochter ist mit einer absoluten Sicherheit unterwegs gewesen und wollte immer lieber die schwierigeren Sachen ausprobieren.
Das einzige was ich noch ändern will sind die Reifen, ich werde hier mal die 20x2.25 Rocket Rons probieren und in diesem Zuge auch mal die Tubelessfähigkeit der Laufräder testen.

Ein Bild vom Rückweg habe ich noch


----------



## hang (4. August 2021)

Hallo Johannes 😉
ich kann nur bestätigen; ein super Bike!
Unser kleiner ( inzwischen kleiner Großer )
ist mit dem 20 Zoll Bazi zum kleinen Mountainbiker geworden. Er ist jetzt sieben und haben gerade unseren Swiss Cross glücklich beendet. Mit dem Bazi fing es aber an, zur Heilbronner Hütte und zur Konstanzer Hütte. Das Bazi klettert perfekt   und Berg ab? Unglaublich!
Einfach ein echtes Mountainbike für kleine Biker und Bikerrinnen 😉


----------



## Vogward (18. August 2021)

Mein Junge will das Rad nun auch zur Kita fahren. Egal ob es (wie immer zur Zeit) regnet oder nicht. Hat daher schon jemand mit Schutzblechen am Bazi 18" Erfahrung?

Danke


----------



## Kwietsch (31. August 2021)

Die Räder gefallen mir sehr gut!
Schade, dass wir mit 20“, 2x24“, 2x26“
schon alle zukünftigen Schritte für beide Kids im Haus auf die nächsten 3-4 Jahre abgedeckt haben.

Der Haben-Wollen Faktor ist recht hoch ;-)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## juneoen (18. Februar 2022)

gigo schrieb:


> Ist schon in der Mache ;-)


Hallo, ich wollte mal anfragen wann die 20 zoll Variante wieder lieferbar sein wird?

danke!


----------



## gigo (19. Juni 2022)

Herrje, ich muss hier echt wieder öfters reinschauen 🙈 Bis auf blau sind alle Varianten aktuell wieder zu haben. 

Liebe Grüße!
Johannes


----------

